# Trapping...how to attach trapper Identification number to...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

How do i attach the id number to a snare? anyhow have some good ideas for this?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Trapping...how to attach trapper Identification number t*

Crimp it to the tag end of the cable.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Trapping...how to attach trapper Identification number t*

I use telephone wire


----------

